# 1994 Nissan truck speaker removal



## mcf57 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 1994 Nissan extended cab pickup that I am about to change the front stock speakers out for some better ones. I am trying to find some sort of online guide that will show me how it is done. Preferably something with pictures if possible. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Also, since this truck is pretty old and has a lot of miles on it (229k), I am afraid that trying to remove something in the door will break due to being old and brittle. Is this a possibility? If so, what should I be careful with? Or are all the parts in the front doors (that need to be removed) pretty durable?


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

dude all you need to do is: 1.take door panel off...2.undo 3 screws that secure the speaker...3.unhook the wires...you may have to modify the hole if you are going to put in a bigger speaker(ie 6")

also the only thing you have to worry about is the push pins that secure the door panel...if they break,go to your local parts store and buy more...


I hope that helps you...it is VERY easy...I removed mine the first day that I bought my HB,and put in some high powered Rockford Fosgate midranges...hell I have a monster stereo system in mine...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you purchase speakers from Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras, they'll include instructions on how to install them plug provide you with harness adapters. Also, their site lets you know what speakers fit and what don't fit and their service is excellant!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

assuming you do not have power windows, remove the armrest, 2 screws, remove the window handle by sliding a rag behind it, side to side and the clip should come off (and not fly across the room) then with a flat tool, start at the bottom of the panel and pop the clips(trying not to tear the board) once you get going, slide your hand up, underneath and pop the trim ring off around the door handle once thats done lift up on the panel and it should come right off. hope this made sense....


----------

